# New Holland TC33d no crank no start



## Rj2000 (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a new Holland TC33d that will not crank. 
I bought the tractor and the previous owner had wired the starter wire to the ACC terminal of the key switch to get it to crank. I bought a new switch installed it and I am getting 12 volts in the ACC, heat, and start terminals of the new key switch. Yet the tractor will not crank. So I checked for voltage to the start relay at terminal 30 and 86 and I am getting voltage at those terminals of the relay. I then went ahead and added a ground to terminal 85 of the start relay and it cranks in the proper position of the key switch. I'm having trouble finding where my ground is not making a connection. I have checked the rear and mid pto switches and the transmission range switch and all seem to be working accordingly. I'm stumped and would really appreciate any advice as to where I should begin to look.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello RJ2000, welcome to the forum. 

I would start by jumping/bypassing all of your safety switches, and see if it will crank. If not successful, start opening your electrical connectors, looking for corroded or burned contacts, and spraying with electrical contact cleaner.


----------



## tohall (Oct 12, 2020)

My TC55DA will not start. Dash light comes on while switch is turned on. The warning chime comes on some of the time. Otherwise, no lights, no click of starter, not even flashers. Battery is new and terminals cleaned. Tractor started once after new battery was installed, was turned off, and when I tried to start it a few minutes this was the result. I plan to check terminals again and try to get at the switch. Any other thoughts?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello tohall, welcome to the forum.

Try cleaning your ground connections.


----------



## Rj2000 (Oct 8, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hello RJ2000, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I would start by jumping/bypassing all of your safety switches, and see if it will crank. If not successful, start opening your electrical connectors, looking for corroded or burned contacts, and spraying with electrical contact cleaner.


Ok so I jumped all the safety switches and still no crank no start. I checked for continuity from the beginning of the start(groung) circuit to the end of the circuit and it shows to have continuity.


----------

